# Royal blues are breeding



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I was pulling some of my OEBTs out of the tank for a friend and pulled out all of my royal blues to see how many I still had (hadn't bothered about them since I got them) just left them alone.

All of the original 12 are still alive and doing very well, and I have 2 berried females. Sorry no pictures as I needed to get them back asap in case the stress might make them drop the eggs.

I will keep you all posted on the results if I see any baby blues (these stay deep royal blue, unlike OEBTs which are different shades of blue)


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Congratulations Anna! Are you keeping them by themselves or with your OEBT?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I originally bought 50+ OEBTs (for myself and a friend) and 12 Royal Blues.

I ended up with maybe 30+ of the OEBTs (only because some of them were already adults and adults don't handle stress from shipping, so I lost a few of them) the remaining ones are definitely now adapted to my water, and will survive, but are still youngsters.

The Royal Blue All survived which adds to their ability to adapt to new environments better than OEBTs.

I had heard they were much stronger and more developed than the OEBTs, and I have to say that having 2 berried in such a short time certainly leads me to believe they are far better all round.

Expensive YES, but as they also only produce dark blue/royal blue offspring they are the choice shrimps for lovers of the dark blue color.

I am very happy with the ones I received and hopefully will be able to produce enough to supply local hobbyists.

Time will tell. The OEBTs in the tank will also benefit from crossing on a stronger genetic and should produce darker OEBTs in the next few generations.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

are you crossing the OEBT with the Royal Blues?

I had some OEBT sneak into my BTOE section and while you can get interesting hybrids, some of the F1's, while looking 99% like Black Tigers, also inherited the some of the brown-ish color that tend to pop up on female OEBT's.

Are your Royal Blue Tiger fairly light blue in color?

Most of the ones I seen out there are fairly dark, almost black with a blue hue and not much different than my Black Tigers, which have Royal Blue genes.









Those are some of my BTOE (mixed in with some orange pumpkin shrimps)

I hope to add some Royal Blue Tigers like these one day with lighter, more translucent blue body like these ones:









My BTOE look like that when they are young but turn black as they mature.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

My Royal Blues look a lot like your BTOEs in the 1st picture. They are extremely dark royal blue almost a midnight color, but under bright light they show royal.

I am glad I have managed to get them to breed. I only have a few right now, but want to get more.


----------

